# Help date an Elgin Oriole



## hzqw2l (May 25, 2011)

Got this today.  Someone started to restore it.  Fenders appear original and obviously have been repainted.  Bars are rechromed.  

Rims are nice clean set of triple steps with new departure D hub in back and W in front.  
The rest of the bike is complete and original.

Real nice Troxel seat.

Serial Number is N59091.


----------



## RMS37 (May 25, 2011)

Hi John, the bike was produced for Elgin by Westfield so their serial number system works to date the bike. The Bike is from 1935 as evidenced by the letter N. M=1934, N=1935, and then the letter returned to A for 1936. Everything looks good for the 1935 date, later examples were similar but the later bikes went to the three-stripe paint job and the use of crescent rather than rain gutter fenders.


----------



## hzqw2l (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Phil.  Not sure what to do with it, just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 25, 2011)

You could mail it to my house and I could ride it.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 25, 2011)

I second that Rustyspoke66


----------

